

Multi-model database ArangoDB 2.5 with built-in JavaScript support - Nieminen
https://github.com/arangodb/arangodb

======
vasquque
Why do programmers databases with JavaScript? Lua is more embedded language
than JavaScript. [http://www.aerospike.com/](http://www.aerospike.com/)
[http://redis.io](http://redis.io)
[http://tarantool.org](http://tarantool.org) use LUA and it more powerful and
easy to use as procedures.

~~~
neunhoef
I am surprised that nobody mentions the great performance of Google's V8
engine here...

~~~
Gurkenmaster
From what I've heard the author of LuaJIT contributed a lot of performance
improvements to V8.

LuaJIT is a blessing and a curse. It's magnitudes faster than the standard
interpreter but on the other hand it's version is lagging behind which means a
lot of people won't benefit from the latest lua version

